# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus Lineatus

## Gil Miguel

_Acanthurus Lineatus_

*Família:* Cirurgiões
*Alimentação:* vegetais e zooplancton
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 30 cms
*Aquário recomendado* _(mínimo):_ 800 lts +
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_ 4
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo)_:1
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_ 4 (por vezes - 1)
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_ -1
*Nota:* peixe muito agressivo quando adulto

----------


## Pedro Azevedo



----------


## Diogo Lopes



----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Este Peixe é o terror do meu aquário. Nem ao Leucosternon que é o dobro dele dá descanso....

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Telmo !

Tive 2 destes belos peixes  e o segundo acabou de morrer  :Icon Cry:  . Adaptou-se lindamente comia comia (artemia misis e algas) mas nada de comida seca. E era vê-lo a definhar de dia para dia. Mas procurava sempre a comida. Durou sensivelmente dois meses. :Icon Cry:   Hoje morreu. :Icon Cry:  
Chupadinho de todo. Sabem dizer-me algo sobre isto?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Telmo !
> 
> Tive 2 destes belos peixes  e o segundo acabou de morrer  . Adaptou-se lindamente comia comia (artemia misis e algas) mas nada de comida seca. E era vê-lo a definhar de dia para dia. Mas procurava sempre a comida. Durou sensivelmente dois meses.  Hoje morreu. 
> Chupadinho de todo. Sabem dizer-me algo sobre isto?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

Em primeiro lugar, lamento a perde desse belo peixe.

Segundo: são peixes que requerem aquários de razoáveis dimensões. Não terá sido resultado da competição com os outros cirurgiões que tens/tinhas no aquário?

Terceiro: poderá, também, ter sido resultado dos efeitos da captura. O envenenamento com cianeto provocar mortes como descreves. Os peixes comem bem, aparentemente estão bem, mas de um momento para o outro começam a emagrecer e acabam por morreu.

Mais uma vez, lamento...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E um belo peixe, espero poder ter um quando o aquario pronto tiver pronto, ate tenho que me contentar com as fotos. :Coradoeolhos:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Andrade

Em primeiro lugar sê bem aparecido. Há já algum tempo não te "via" por aqui.
Em segundo, lamento a morte de tão lindo peixe e, claro, de um animal.
Penso como o Passos. Isso pode ter sido da captura com cianeto.
O meu primeiro zebrassoma flavescens aconteceu-lhe o exactamente o mesmo.
Eu sei que é triste e desanima-nos, mas o hobby, e não só, é feito destas coisas. Altos e baixos.

Força e coragem!! :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a Todos

Não tinha competidores para alem do Ctenokaetus Strigosus metade do tamanho dele. Além disso como referi comia tudo a não ser comida seca e granulado que nunca tocou. Fora isso era sempre o primeiro a comer e bem. Assim que aparecia perto do aqua era o primeiro a aproximar como se estivesse a espera. Mas ia definhando definhando de dia para dia  :Icon Cry:  
Deitei-o hoje ao mar. Gostaria de colocar um video actualizado com ele mas deve haver problema no Youtube.
Um abraço atodos

Andrade

----------


## Luis Domingos

BOAS DE FACTO O LINEATUS É MT BONICO E GOSTA DE TODA A COMIDA EXPECTO FLOCOS POIS O MEU TAMBEM COMIA GRANULADO MAS ENFIM COMO JÁ FOI FALADO O MEU TAMBEM COMEÇOU A EMAGRECER E HOJE MORREU. FALANDO DO ESPAÇO DE AQUÁRIO PODE ATE TER A VER, MAS NO MEU CASO NAO FOI ISSO POIS ELE TINHA UM REFF DE 400LT. DO QUE LI COMEÇO A CREDITAR DOS QUIMICOS QUE UTILIÇAO PARA APANHA LOS. ABRAÇOS :SbOk2:

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas,

Tenho 1 à ja alguns meses e a unica coisa que ele pega é em alga, de resto nem liga sequer! Com ele tenho mais 5 cirurgiões e só de vez em quando levanta a "crista" mas nada de especial. Penso que o truque é alimenta-lo com a maior variedade de alga possivel, pois sendo um alguivoro alimenta-lo a granulado e artemia não é o mais indicado e com o passar do tempo deve se ressentir por falta de nutrientes que esse tipo de alimento não tem. Como referi o meu só se alimenta de algas e está muito bem de saude!

----------


## Luis Domingos

Boas joao  pois tenho mt pena do meus pois é um dos peixes que gosto mt, olha mas o meu nao ligava ás algas que lhe dava de facto eu de vez em quando via o ir ás rochas, mas as algas que lhe dava passavam por ele lol, ele comia bem era missis artemia larva de mosquito eo granelado que dou é grao peuqeno e ele tambem comia lol enfim.

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Boas,
> 
> Tenho 1 à ja alguns meses e a unica coisa que ele pega é em alga, de resto nem liga sequer! Com ele tenho mais 5 cirurgiões e só de vez em quando levanta a "crista" mas nada de especial. Penso que o truque é alimenta-lo com a maior variedade de alga possivel, pois sendo um alguivoro alimenta-lo a granulado e artemia não é o mais indicado e com o passar do tempo deve se ressentir por falta de nutrientes que esse tipo de alimento não tem. Como referi o meu só se alimenta de algas e está muito bem de saude!


Boas João 
que algas é que lhe das? marcas se for possivel! e das-lha com clip ou simplesmente deitas no aqua?

obrigado

----------


## Luis Domingos

BOAS OLHA O MEU EU DAVA LHE ALGAS DA MARCA NATURAL SEAWEED DA GAMMA DRY Á UMAS VERMELHAS OU ROJAS COM OMEGA 3
UM TROQUE É COM UM FIO DE PESCAS ATAS A UMA ROCHA PEQUENA E CADA VEZ QUE LHE DAS METES A ALGA NESSA PEDRA E ELE VAI LÁ LOL ACERIO
ABRAÇO :SbOk:

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas João 
> que algas é que lhe das? marcas se for possivel! e das-lha com clip ou simplesmente deitas no aqua?
> 
> obrigado


Boas,

Eu dou-lhe nori ou as algas da Ocean Nutricion,  ele gostas mais das castanhas e a que nao acha tanta graça são as verdes. 
Ao inicio era quase só nori que aceitava, agora come de tudo, flocos, granulado, artemia e tudo o que é algas...

Boa sorte com o teu.
Abraço

----------


## miguelcarreira

Boas,

o meu está na quarentena á 12 horas e já o vi comer mysis e pus uma folha de alga vermelha e desapareceu, não sei se foi ele ou o companheiro de quarentena um leucostern.

obrigado pelo voto de sorte

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

 Miguel, um liniatus e um leucosternon, dois peixes expetaculares mas dificeis, fazem bem em fazer quanrentena.
 Espero que tenhas sorte.

Abraço

----------


## miguelcarreira

Obrigado, de facto são espetaculares, espero que corra bem.

Penso ter "sorte" pois o leucostern e bem maior que o lineatus, prai duas ou três vezes, mantendo o lineatus em sentido a medida que for crescendo

----------

